# Home gyms!



## kingswood

With all the gyms shut what's people doin to train?!

All the shops are sold out of benches and weights. Those on eBay and gumtree are selling for 10x the normal price!

There's guna be loads dumped on the market when the gyms open again.

In the meantime I've borrowed some of my mate, rolled the pug out the garage and set up in there for the time being!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

kingswood said:


> With all the gyms shut what's people doin to train?!
> 
> All the shops are sold out of benches and weights. Those on eBay and gumtree are selling for 10x the normal price!
> 
> There's guna be loads dumped on the market when the gyms open again.
> 
> In the meantime I've borrowed some of my mate, rolled the pug out the garage and set up in there for the time being!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Resistance bands and calisthenics for me, i'm actually enjoying it too.


----------



## mar00

I'm lucky to live in a very rural location so just done 10k and not seen anyone , 

I have a gym at home, but I use kettlebells a lot they take no room up and can use them in the house in a small space and one of the best all around workouts, might find them to buy easier too


----------



## Juke_Fan

Cross-trainer, dumbbells & bands for me. Bands and Dumbbells get more use with T25 & LIIFT 4 which I am alternating at the moment.


----------



## Compo

Missing the gym big time but id 90kg in plates and 2 styles of benches before i even started going to a gym. So i can keep myself just about in the zone but not push on.

20k run once a week should keep the cardio there or there abouts.


----------



## Ultra

muzzer said:


> Resistance bands and calisthenics for me, i'm actually enjoying it too.


The above and a pull up bar works well.


----------



## Crackfox

Pull up bar, suspension trainer, resistance bands and Conecpt 2

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philb1965

Another kettlebell user and got a nordicktrack s22i studio bike so can cycle around the world with iFit which is great! Oh and a postie for my day job so still get a few walks in.


----------



## grunty-motor

you need to put some weights on the bar or your wasting your time.......................................


----------



## kingswood

grunty-motor said:


> you need to put some weights on the bar or your wasting your time.......................................


i train my muscles not my ego 

its a science not a game :lol:


----------



## Kenan

Iv always been ok going to the gym but never managed to get into of my nutrition. So I'm going to work on that as I can't go to the gym.


----------



## Kyle 86

Its killing me not being able to train properly. I've got a couple of bits at home but it's not the same. I'm just watching the diet bigtime atm

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

Just running as usual. I noticed weeks ago treadmills started selling out and prices shot up on ebay etc.


----------



## beambeam

I'm doing 100 Burpees for time a day, crossfit ones so it's killing me. Walking the dog plenty and throwing in a quick kettlebell workout too. I'm back at work this week too so will cycle in and back since the roads are so quiet.


----------



## Blackmondie

as I am a personal trainer with an own location, I have a superb homegym now


----------



## kingswood

Finishing touches!

Beg, stolen and borrowed from friends and work!

Happy days. Knowing my luck after all this the gyms will open next week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

The coffee table in the lounge has become my weight bench


----------



## jenks

Not a gym as such but my turbo trainer set up complete with TV, Blu-ray player and dab radio/cd system for distraction









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood

Lockdown 2.0 Gym

Glad I kept my weights when the gym re-opened. Had to take the dumbells back I stole from work but managed to bag this rack round the corner to me for £200.

Money well spent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UkDetail2021

looking good will post up mine soon!


----------



## Kenan

Think I'm going to try to make a pull up bar/rack. Seen a few on the internet and have a little space down the side of the house


----------



## Peirre

I`ve recently expanded my inventory of gym kit and added 120kg of Olympic bumper plates, a tricep bar, resistance bands, a few pairs of round rubber dumbbell's (7.5kg & 10kg). 
A Mirafit M1 squat rack was due to be delivered last Thursday but didn`t arrive due to the snow, and 2 of the 3 boxes of a Aldi power cage turned up on Saturday. So I suspect the delivery of the M1 and the remaining box for the cage will turn up in the next few days. The aim is to expand the inventory to include completing the dumbbell set (5kg-30kg pairs) when they become available at the end of the month, adding a couple of Olympic bars inc a 7ft deadlift bar, an Olympic crossfit bar and EZ curl bar. A hex trap bar might also be included in that wish list as things become available. I already acquired an adjustable bench during lockdown v.1


Kenan said:


> Think I'm going to try to make a pull up bar/rack. Seen a few on the internet and have a little space down the side of the house


Keep you eye out for one of the Aldi ones 
https://www.aldi.co.uk/wellactive-multifunction-power-rack/p/00000064383300
personally when stock becomes available I`d prefer a mirafit M3 rack
https://mirafit.co.uk/strength-equipment/power-cages-racks.html


----------



## kingswood

Peirre said:


> I`ve recently expanded my inventory of gym kit and added 120kg of Olympic bumper plates, a tricep bar, resistance bands, a few pairs of round rubber dumbbell's (7.5kg & 10kg).
> A Mirafit M1 squat rack was due to be delivered last Thursday but didn`t arrive due to the snow, and 2 of the 3 boxes of a Aldi power cage turned up on Saturday. So I suspect the delivery of the M1 and the remaining box for the cage will turn up in the next few days. The aim is to expand the inventory to include completing the dumbbell set (5kg-30kg pairs) when they become available at the end of the month, adding a couple of Olympic bars inc a 7ft deadlift bar, an Olympic crossfit bar and EZ curl bar. A hex trap bar might also be included in that wish list as things become available. I already acquired an adjustable bench during lockdown v.1
> 
> Keep you eye out for one of the Aldi ones
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/wellactive-multifunction-power-rack/p/00000064383300
> personally when stock becomes available I`d prefer a mirafit M3 rack
> https://mirafit.co.uk/strength-equipment/power-cages-racks.html


dare i ask about the cost?!?

instead of buying individual dumbells but a set of bare olympic dumbell bars then use the plates you already have.

thats what i did. considering each set of dumbells are £60-300 each! price up a pair of 40kg dumbells to see what i mean! whereas you can buy a set of dumbell bars for £70 and use the plates you already have

if youre in the garage with open beams have a look for a ceiling mounted pully system. thats the only thing i'm missing and as its an internal garage cant screw to the ceiling

PS, ive the old M1 rack and its perfect for squats, bench etc


----------



## JordanE

Got myself one of these a few months ago, made sure it came with the pulley too. and 100kg Olympic plates and 50kg of the smaller type. Already had a Jordan's bar. 
Love having it in the garage. Been doing the 5x5 again working back up to where I was before Covid.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UkDetail2021

So would you all suggest Mirafit for some kit? I have been looking and the reviews look awesome


----------



## Peirre

kingswood said:


> dare i ask about the cost?!?


Currently I only have 5kg, 7.5kg and 10kg round dumbbells from MuscleSquad but prefer the idea of individual dumbbells, rather than using bars and plates so I`ll buy the bigger individual dumbbells as I require them. An olympic tricep bar and 120kg of olympic 450mm bumper plates I got from the Strength Shop but the size of the plates make it difficult to do curls due to the short length of the bar so I need to get hold of some smaller fraction plates in 2.5, 5 and 10kg to make use of this, though I`ve recently ordered a 6ft benchable EZ curl bar from Mirafit, and I`m looking for a 7ft power bar to make full use of the squat bench, but these are >£250+ and rare are hens teeth. I`v got a couple of belts (leather and velcro), knee wraps and straps from Modifit. The Aldi power rack hasn`t been built as I`m worried that it may take over the living room lol so its still in the boxes it came in, and if I decide not to use it, I`ll sell it on for what I paid for it.
As for a garage to house my kit, I don`t have one so the M1 and my bench are in the living room in a corner, the dumbbells, kettlebell, and medicine ball are currently lined up in front of the TV 


UkDetail2021 said:


> So would you all suggest Mirafit for some kit? I have been looking and the reviews look awesome


it depends on your budget and requirements, as there`s several vendors of equipment, some more robust and expensive than Mirafit, lack of supply and increased prices £ per kg of weights due to demand is frustrating
Hardcastle is actually the same company as Mirafit, though their prices for identical kit can vary, here`s a few other vendors I`ve seen 
https://www.hardcastlebodybuilding.com/
https://musclesquad.com/
https://www.extremefitness.co.uk/
https://cavemanstrength.co.uk/
https://primalstrength.com/
https://www.synergygymgear.com/
https://www.fitnessoptions.co.uk/
https://wolverson-fitness.co.uk/
https://grandfitnessuk.com/


----------



## UkDetail2021

Peirre said:


> Currently I only have 5kg, 7.5kg and 10kg round dumbbells from MuscleSquad but prefer the idea of individual dumbbells, rather than using bars and plates so I`ll buy the bigger individual dumbbells as I require them. An olympic tricep bar and 120kg of olympic 450mm bumper plates I got from the Strength Shop but the size of the plates make it difficult to do curls due to the short length of the bar so I need to get hold of some smaller fraction plates in 2.5, 5 and 10kg to make use of this, though I`ve recently ordered a 6ft benchable EZ curl bar from Mirafit, and I`m looking for a 7ft power bar to make full use of the squat bench, but these are >£250+ and rare are hens teeth. I`v got a couple of belts (leather and velcro), knee wraps and straps from Modifit. The Aldi power rack hasn`t been built as I`m worried that it may take over the living room lol so its still in the boxes it came in, and if I decide not to use it, I`ll sell it on for what I paid for it.
> As for a garage to house my kit, I don`t have one so the M1 and my bench are in the living room in a corner, the dumbbells, kettlebell, and medicine ball are currently lined up in front of the TV
> 
> it depends on your budget and requirements, as there`s several vendors of equipment, some more robust and expensive than Mirafit, lack of supply and increased prices £ per kg of weights due to demand is frustrating
> Hardcastle is actually the same company as Mirafit, though their prices for identical kit can vary, here`s a few other vendors I`ve seen
> https://www.hardcastlebodybuilding.com/
> https://musclesquad.com/
> https://www.extremefitness.co.uk/
> https://cavemanstrength.co.uk/
> https://primalstrength.com/
> https://www.synergygymgear.com/
> https://www.fitnessoptions.co.uk/
> https://wolverson-fitness.co.uk/
> https://grandfitnessuk.com/


nice one


----------



## Peirre

Even in these times of inflated prices, don't pay more than £3/kg for weights.
The only exception I made was the pair of 5kg dumbbells which where £45+£5 P&P which worked out at £5/kg. 
Muscle Squad got a huge delivery of hex dumbbells (full sets and individual) mid week and demand outstripped supply and they sold out within hours.
Olympic bars are another item in short supply and it seems everyone is waiting for container ships to arrive next month
Edit: if anyone is looking to add a DIY cable crossover to a power rack there's a simple idea here on another forum https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=153518781&page=1


----------



## virgiltracey

In the first lockdown I was working flat-out, walking about 10-11 miles a day (just working) and had no energy to train. Even if I did have the energy I didn't have equipment or space to put it, so I lost a fair bit of strength and muscle over those months.

Fast-forward to Lockdown 2.0 in November and the gyms closed again, this time round my mate tells me he has a brick shed that he doesn;t use and if I cleared it out for him, I could put stuff in it... this couple with a couple of dumbells a bench and some matts hired from my gym gave me a little training place, affectionately called The Cave:










Over the winter for Lockdown 3.0 I put some more effort into it as it was clear I wasn't going to be back in my gym any time soon, on top of this I am supporting my gym by paying my membership (its a small family run place, not a corporate 24/7 thing) as well as paying £10 a week to hire the bench and weights, I didn't want to spend over £100 with nothing of my own at the end of it.

I bought a cheap pull-up bar off ebay, bolted it to the wall and added some wooden supports and a pulley / cable, to produce an all round pulling area:










The weights in this case are brake discs, slotted onto a recycled bicycle seat post and pulled by an amazon pulley and toolstation cable with a bicycle handlebar as a bar - total cost £20

Continuing this theme I made a barbell out of a 1" axle I had spare and some more brake discs:









(red heat shrink added as it was really cold!)

I finally found a bench at a price I would pay (£30 cheeky ebay offer) so i collected that as well as managing to nab some Aldi weights including a bar for £29.99.

Wanting to bench somewhere close to normal I set out to find more things that are round and heavy... which a local VW transporter owner was pleased to let me have for a tenner... giving me 15kg weights that actually look kind of badass to bench?!?!










In the background is the second pulley set I made for upward pulls such as curls and lat raises, the plywood used pretty much everywhere is used as packaging for an item we receive in at work from overseas, we get piles of it and I've used it for everything from tool boards, to shoe racks!

Finally I was actually missing steady state cardio so I found a basic cross trainer on Facebook marketplace for £30 and put that in there too, giving me a fairly complete gym setup that Is mostly recycled, re-used and fully reversible if my mate moves!


----------



## Peirre

Tomorrow I have a delivery of a set of 5-30kg dumbbell pairs due, that’ll be a workout in itself shifting nearly 400kg from the kerbside


----------



## kingswood

If anyone is keeping their home gym then get on market place and gumtree. With the gyms opening up there’s loads of gear on cheap. 

I’ve seen Olympic bars at £75. And weights down to £1kg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

*Update*

The home gym kit list has expanded massively, the dumbbells are now 14 pairs that sit on a custom made 1.7m dumbbell rack. A Mirafit landmine platform & over 200kg of strengthShop bumper plates, and 100kg of tri-grip plates save me having to spend time switching weight plates between bars. Which now include a Rogue Ohio Bar, a Primal Austin power bar, along with a StrengthShop Safety Squat Bar (SSB), tricep, and EZ curl bar where added to give me the bars I wanted for the set. A Concept2 BikeERG static exercise bike and Concept2 rowERG rowing machine provide the cardio workout. The Rowing machine is probably the best piece of equipment I`ve bought. So far I`ve probably spent £6.5K


----------



## pt1

My home gym at the min,a few bandsdue to being so busy, i do 2 heavy sessions a week in the gym then just do workouts with the bands at home on the other days. Actually very impressed with them, you can get a pretty good workout,not bad for £20









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl

Back in the day I'd shift some pretty tasty weight. Old school spit and sawdust gym. Now I'm reduced to a chair gym, and some rusty weights. Working outdoors for 20 years has helped keep a degree of muscle, but I long to go heavy again. The problem is that gyms now will have people spending 3 hours on their arms ( broad street biceps I'd call them) just to look good on Instagram.
I'd rather a quiet gym, where I can occasionally ask for a spot if my training partner is missing. Push ups and shoulder presses are OK, but I do miss the sweaty steel!


----------



## possul

Pull up bar (one in, one outside)
Set of dumbells
Weight vest
Resistance bands
Climbing rope (outdoor bar)


----------

